# Options for inexpensive tubular wheels



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

So other than getting a good price on used wheels (and I've been watching Ebay), what are the best options for inexpensive tubular wheels? I just can't spend $1000+ on wheels so I'm looking for my best options. In fact, I'd rather buy two pairs of cheaper wheels and have tire options throughout the season. Here's what I've found:

Easton EA70 CX - usually about $550.
Neuvation R Tubular - $360
Williams Cyclocross - $400
Excel Sports Nimbus (Ultegra hub, Mav Reflex Rim, DT spokes) - $430

Any others?

I'd welcome input from those who know about these wheels and how they perform for cross. Thanks!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Grammo Tubulari CX. Got a nice review in CXM and are $299 + shipping.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> Grammo Tubulari CX. Got a nice review in CXM and are $299 + shipping.


Huh, never heard of 'em. Thanks, I'll add those to the list.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Rims
Velocity Major Tom Rim - Outside Outfitters

Rear Hub
SuperLight Rear Hub - 225 grams (28H: Black, Red, Gray, 32H: Silver and Gray)

Front Hub
S125 Front Hub

Spokes
Sapim Laser - Silver


Just built up a set of road wheels using these hubs and they are nice, really nice. I think they are KT hubs from looking at the internals.

EDIT; Should be under 1500g for a bomber high spoke count wheelset


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Rims
> Velocity Major Tom Rim - Outside Outfitters
> 
> Rear Hub
> ...


Well said, though I would go with normal Sapim Race or DT Comp double butted spokes for ultimate value.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Good option...except I don't know how to build wheels and no time to learn now...


----------



## M0wgl! (Sep 7, 2011)

Great question. Bump.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> Rear Hub
> SuperLight Rear Hub - 225 grams (28H: Black, Red, Gray, 32H: Silver and Gray)



Did your hub have the O-spring thingy that holds all the pawls down?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

M0wgl! said:


> Great question. Bump.


I'd say that is a pretty exhaustive list of NEW inexpensive tub wheels. Ultimately, the best value tub sets are the used ones.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

Unfortunately, chainreaction seems to have run out of EA70X's. They had them for $400 shipped for quite some time. Regretting not buying a few extras.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

November Bicycles: Race smart. - FSW CX Alloy Tubulars

Major Toms, Novatec hubs, Laser spokes. $485


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

tsunayoshi said:


> November Bicycles: Race smart. - FSW CX Alloy Tubulars
> 
> Major Toms, Novatec hubs, Laser spokes. $485


Same basic wheelset that I spec'd at $200.00 more. That's a lot to build a set of wheels.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Same basic wheelset that I spec'd at $200.00 more. That's a lot to build a set of wheels.


Like i said, great option..._for those that know how to build wheels._ I don't, so I need built wheels.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

llama31 said:


> Like i said, great option..._for those that know how to build wheels._ I don't, so I need built wheels.


Honestly, building wheels is pretty easy with some good step-by-step instructions. Just takes time and some specific tools.

Is the extra $200 to have them built (you can probably get that price reduced with a bit of looking around) worth the 6-8 hours of your time and experience to do the actual build?


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> Honestly, building wheels is pretty easy with some good step-by-step instructions. Just takes time and some specific tools.
> 
> Is the extra $200 to have them built (you can probably get that price reduced with a bit of looking around) worth the 6-8 hours of your time and experience to do the actual build?


I know from experience that skill matters in building wheels. Wheels I've had built by good builders (e.g., Dave Thomas at Speeddream) are very durable and last. Wheels built by less skilled builders need truing within months. So, yes, it's worth it to me to spend extra money to have them built well, rather than do a second-rate job myself. Maybe I'll try someday--it would be fun to learn--but not now.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> Same basic wheelset that I spec'd at $200.00 more. That's a lot to build a set of wheels.


Dave (one of the owners) is a great wheelbuilder. I have 3 sets of wheels from those guys, my main roadie set has about 1500 miles on it and has never needed to be touched ever. Plus, the owners are local to me and race at some of the same races I do, so if their product fails I could walk up and hand it to them if I wanted to.

I also have no inclination to build my own wheels in the same way I have no desire to spend 2 hours a week mowing my own lawn. Job, wife and 2 kids leaves me little enough time as it is to ride, so 6-8 hours building a wheel is 2-3 after work rides lost.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

llama31 said:


> I know from experience that skill matters in building wheels. Wheels I've had built by good builders (e.g., Dave Thomas at Speeddream) are very durable and last. Wheels built by less skilled builders need truing within months. So, yes, it's worth it to me to spend extra money to have them built well, rather than do a second-rate job myself. Maybe I'll try someday--it would be fun to learn--but not now.


Strange. I built my first wheelset 2 years ago, still true as before. And I built them with a minoura portable truing stand + a shitty generic spoke wrench you see on repair kits.

I thought for years that wheelbuilding required a lot of skills. Then one day I decided to build my own set, without pressure because the parts were cheap and following the excellent guide on Sheldon Brown website. I've build several other wheelsets (road or track) since them and now I know that wheelbuilding require only one thing : patience.

What you call "less skilled builders" are just builders who don't really care to do it correctly. This is not a lack of skills.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

tsunayoshi said:


> November Bicycles: Race smart. - FSW CX Alloy Tubulars
> 
> Major Toms, Novatec hubs, Laser spokes. $485


I'd also add the Williams cyclocross set to the list, I ran a set last year and was pretty happy with them. $399 I believe, 1600 grams give or take.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, I've got the Williams wheelset on my original list. I like what I've read about those.

About building wheels, I just don't have any interest in doing it right now. Maybe someday, but for now, I'm happy to pay a little extra to get build wheels.


----------



## jjsteeno (Apr 27, 2010)

*CX Tubulars*

Check out PSIMET.com, Rob has a stock CX wheelset that uses Major Toms, Bitex hubs, DT Competition spokes and DT brass nipples for $399. I'm waiting for mine as we speak. If you want to tweak any of the parts, he can do that too (he alsonoffers the same build with White Industries hubs for more $$). 

Rob's been a fixture in the Chicago CX scene for the last few years and was recently interviewed by CX Magazine.

Jason


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I just picked up a set of Corsa Concepts 98ATR;
Corsa Concepts - 98ATR
Light, seem pretty durable (haven't used 'em yet). Looking forward to some mud.


----------



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

*Not exactly CX wheels but tubs*

Anyone look at the Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7850-C24 Carbon Wheelset on Bonktown. Definitely not a CX specific wheel but their $800ish price for a 2k wheelset of tubulars is tempting. Would these be a good race day wheelset?

Shimano is known for bombproof wheels regardless of spoke count but could a more educated member of the forum sound off on this?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

What ever happened to simple box section tubulars? I may be stuck in the 1980's but are aero-profile carbon fiber rims needed for 'cross?

I've got Mavic GEL 280's, GL330's as well as Campy Victory Strada and Omega Strada rims on Shimano hubs that never let me down. 28 & 32 spokes might be a bit more than the other guys are running, but hell, I doubt I could blame the wheels for my position in the final results.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

TWB8s said:


> What ever happened to simple box section tubulars? I may be stuck in the 1980's but are aero-profile carbon fiber rims needed for 'cross?


Of course not. CXM "proved" low profile are better in sand and equally as good in mud on all counts, except collecting mud (which can add significant weight over the length of a race). In my mind, that isn't enough for me to drop all the extra coin.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

QBP offers built wheels too - the Handspun range. One of the Handspun Peloton wheelsets is Velocity Major Toms on a hub I remember thinking was decent. I'd expect the price to be competitive.

One of my teammates was raving about the Major Tom. Apparently the face that the tire glues to has a larger radius, and the fit with a fat tire is better. So the glue gets much better engagement.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> QBP offers built wheels too - the Handspun range. One of the Handspun Peloton wheelsets is Velocity Major Toms on a hub I remember thinking was decent. I'd expect the price to be competitive.
> 
> One of my teammates was raving about the Major Tom. Apparently the face that the tire glues to has a larger radius, and the fit with a fat tire is better. So the glue gets much better engagement.


I love that rim...you can barely see the base tape exposed, it is for the most part all glued to the rim. As opposed to my Williams where the base tape was most definitely outside of the rim.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

TWB8s said:


> What ever happened to simple box section tubulars? I may be stuck in the 1980's but are aero-profile carbon fiber rims needed for 'cross?
> 
> I've got Mavic GEL 280's, GL330's as well as Campy Victory Strada and Omega Strada rims on Shimano hubs that never let me down. 28 & 32 spokes might be a bit more than the other guys are running, but hell, I doubt I could blame the wheels for my position in the final results.


I've tried that simple box-section rim on my Crosshairs. Couldn't keep the darn thing true. Switched out to some Velocity Escapes and haven't looked back.

The GLs and GELs would probably be OK for a front wheel, but you need something a hair stronger for the back.

I race on the Escape wheelset. It ain't the wheelset holding me back.

My $.02

M


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I went with a hybrid. I ordered the Novatec hubs from the bikehubstore.com. I already had a local shop give me a quote for building up some tubulars on a pair of king hubs I have, but I decided not to use the king hubs because that would leave me without wheels for my old hardtail MTB (my cx had 132.5 spacing so I can use road or mtb hubs). So he gave me the same quote for building them up with the novatec hubs. The build will be:

front - 24 hole, DT comp 2x with Major Toms
Rear - 28 hole, DT comp 3x with Major Toms

Both with Challenge Grifo 34.

Basically the same build as from November Bicycles, but locally built by a recommended builder and a little cheaper.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

llama31 said:


> I went with a hybrid. I ordered the Novatec hubs from the bikehubstore.com. I already had a local shop give me a quote for building up some tubulars on a pair of king hubs I have, but I decided not to use the king hubs because that would leave me without wheels for my old hardtail MTB (my cx had 132.5 spacing so I can use road or mtb hubs). So he gave me the same quote for building them up with the novatec hubs. The build will be:
> 
> front - 24 hole, DT comp 2x with Major Toms
> Rear - 28 hole, DT comp 3x with Major Toms
> ...


For me, November is a local company  And Dave (one of the owners) is on my top 3 list of people I would recommend to build up wheels (though they don't do custom builds...yet).

You'll be happy with that setup, I ran them hard for the first time last night and had no issues. They will see their first races this weekend (Charm City double weekend for the MAC series).


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> QBP offers built wheels too - the Handspun range. One of the Handspun Peloton wheelsets is Velocity Major Toms on a hub I remember thinking was decent. I'd expect the price to be competitive.
> 
> One of my teammates was raving about the Major Tom. Apparently the face that the tire glues to has a larger radius, and the fit with a fat tire is better. So the glue gets much better engagement.


THIS. 

Tree Fort Bikes has the Handspun Major Tom/Ultegra Hub for $410

I have the Reflex/Ultegra 32 3x with DT Comps and they're bomber. 

The only potential downside is if you have a brake that isn't easily adjusted and you've got other rims that are wider/narrower. Not an issue with something like the TRP EuroX or Shorty Ultimate, but could be a PITA for less adjustable brakes. A wider glueing surface is fantastic, just keep in mind the difference between the wider rims and a more "standard" width.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

tsunayoshi said:


> For me, November is a local company  And Dave (one of the owners) is on my top 3 list of people I would recommend to build up wheels (though they don't do custom builds...yet).
> 
> You'll be happy with that setup, I ran them hard for the first time last night and had no issues. They will see their first races this weekend (Charm City double weekend for the MAC series).


Well, they used to be a local company for me, but then I moved from Baltimore to Colorado. I'm sure they make great wheels, but it's nice to work with a local when possible.

Have fun at CCC. The only race I miss (I used to live about a mile from the race venue).


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> Rims
> Velocity Major Tom Rim - Outside Outfitters
> 
> Rear Hub
> ...


How are these hubs holding up? I think I may go this route for some 'cross wheels. May have to pony up for the wider flanged front hub though. Still seems like a great deal at only $50 a pop.

Thanks!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

goneskiian said:


> How are these hubs holding up? I think I may go this route for some 'cross wheels. May have to pony up for the wider flanged front hub though. Still seems like a great deal at only $50 a pop.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the Superlights in a 20/24 hole configuration on some road wheels and the hubs are very nice quality. So far so good.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

TWB8s said:


> What ever happened to simple box section tubulars?


I've got an oldish (6-8 years?) pair of tubular Mavic Heliums that I used for a couple seasons and they worked fine. In fact, if anyone is interested in buying them just send me a message. There's essentially no cross where I live now and they've just been collecting dust for the last couple of years. I've been too lazy to put them up on Ebay but wouldn't mind getting rid of them.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

krisdrum said:


> Of course not. CXM "proved" low profile are better in sand and equally as good in mud on all counts, except collecting mud (which can add significant weight over the length of a race). In my mind, that isn't enough for me to drop all the extra coin.


I'll have to go back and look at the article, but I was left with an inferiority complex having Gl 330s and Gel 280s.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

TWB8s said:


> What ever happened to simple box section tubulars? I may be stuck in the 1980's but are aero-profile carbon fiber rims needed for 'cross?
> 
> I've got Mavic GEL 280's, GL330's as well as Campy Victory Strada and Omega Strada rims on Shimano hubs that never let me down. 28 & 32 spokes might be a bit more than the other guys are running, but hell, I doubt I could blame the wheels for my position in the final results.


I raced GL330s for the past couple years. This season I'm on modern rims. The GL330s were strong enough for sure, but the braking sucked and it was tedious to align the brake pads to the narrow rims. Non-machined sidewalls contribute to brake shudder imo. They also had a tendency to let the brake go under the rim in a crash. They look sick though.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

bikehubstore.com hubs and Major Tom's on the way! Two new 'cross wheelsets for me next week! Very excited!

Now for some tires...


----------



## mills (Jul 10, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I've got an oldish (6-8 years?) pair of tubular Mavic Heliums that I used for a couple seasons and they worked fine. In fact, if anyone is interested in buying them just send me a message. There's essentially no cross where I live now and they've just been collecting dust for the last couple of years. I've been too lazy to put them up on Ebay but wouldn't mind getting rid of them.


Id be intersted in those. Email is amills 429 at hotmail dot com Obviously no spaces

Andy


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> I have the Superlights in a 20/24 hole configuration on some road wheels and the hubs are very nice quality. So far so good.


OTR, would you be comfortable lacing up these front hubs radially?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

goneskiian said:


> OTR, would you be comfortable lacing up these front hubs radially?


I did. The flanges look robust and I believe there is no warning against it.


----------

